# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  average price of a new kitchen/bathroom?

## brydz

What is a reasonable price to expect a new bathroom to cost?
how about a new kitchen? 
I'm talking if you DIY most of the work, except the obvious things like plumbing.  
and by new kitchen I mean new cupboards, flooring and tiles/splash back.
and by bathroom I mean gutting an entire bathroom, new vanity, bath and shower, tiling etc. 
just after rough idea from peoples experience?

----------


## lbg

Hi brydz, 
Tough to give accurate figures without knowing details. But here's a rough breakdown of the components for a bathroom refit. Prices are based on what I would consider trade type quality -  ie. not top of the line but not rubbish either.  
- Shower base + screen - $400-$500
- Bathtub - $200-$300
- Vanity - $200 - $300
- Others: Towel racks, Taps, soap dish, tastic/fan, etc.. $500 - $1000
- Tiles - depends on size to be covered - fine tiles for $20/sqm
- Consider also Paint, re-lining walls, powerpoints (sparky), bathtub frame (chippy), waste disposal, etc... 
- Tiler - about $1500-2000 including waterproofing
- Plumber - depends on how good existing is and if anything is being moved. Allow couple of hundred for straight refit. 
Can save a bit of cash if you can do any of the installation yourself. 
Interested to see what others think. 
Cheers,
LG

----------


## shrek4

hard to say without knowing your layout, taste in style, and quality you want. 
I'd say min $10k for an average bathroom and $8-9 for a kitchen (if you get new appliances). 
If you DIY you can certainly save BIG $$$$$.

----------


## brydz

Wow $8 or 9 is cheap.. haha. yeah okay I was thinking that would be about average. but of course average means average and it can be done cheaper.. 
my offer been accepted on the house by the way  :Smilie:  and now just gotta organise finance and contracts and all that technical stuff... fingers crossed

----------


## shrek4

> Wow $8 or 9 is cheap.. haha. yeah okay I was thinking that would be about average. but of course average means average and it can be done cheaper.. 
> my offer been accepted on the house by the way  and now just gotta organise finance and contracts and all that technical stuff... fingers crossed

  This is for DIY. You can easily add another 5-10k in trades for demolition of existing, tiling, installation, painting, gyprock (if required) etc.  
Our kitchen cost us around $11k. We did / are doing much of it ourselves except the install / tiling. Still have the floor, paining, finishing the new gyprock on the ceiling to do. So still some $$$ to go.  :Doh:

----------


## Ferdelberger

Suggest you have a search on some of the bathroom jobs posted on this site. One for example  http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=51887
The range of styles, quality, building construction, room sizes etc makes averages a little difficult.
For absolute bottom end job with el cheapo fittings I would say $8K
For the middle of the road reno $15-20K
Top end DIY makeover allow $20-30+K
All work done by professional allow between $25-60K 
Enjoy

----------


## UteMad

it aint hard to do 40k on a bathroom these days and kitchens can punch 60k without much effort.. DIY depends on how cheap a finish your after as a 40k bathroom doesn't have that much more labour than a cheapy its all in the fixtures and the amount of items you think are in a bathroom other than vanity shower and toilet 
good luck with it.. and as a guide i have done a love job bathroom for 3500 and a kitchen for 3500 but there was zero labour and no real choice on fixtures  
cheers utemad

----------


## KANDL

We've just about finished our ensuite renovation, which we were hoping to do for $7-10k, doing most of the grunt work ourselves, but with some builder/plumber/electrician costs.  It's looking at this stage that it will be closer to the $15k mark, even doing with a great deal of DIY, but we did end up splurging on a few items like undertile heating, acrylic splashback for one wall and professional tiling (timing issue and with no experience and expensive tiles didn't want to stuff it up!!).   :Smilie:   Also a little more expensive as few unexpected plumbing issues and had to replace 2 rotten windows...  
Room size is a big factor though - our ensuite was on the large side (2x 3.5m) so with our layout we went quite big on a few items - eg. vanity spans the full length of the short wall.  Even though we built it ourselves using Ikea frames, due to the size (and our choice of 2pac for the door fronts), ended up costing almost $2k including the large basin.   
From my discussions with people on this forum, I reckon $7-$20k for a full bathroom reno is pretty standard nowadays depending on size and finishes, but one thing I can say is that if you are prepared to do a lot of it yourself you can end up choosing to put your money into slightly nicer finishes as you're saving on labour costs elsewhere.   
Best of luck with it all!  Just try and remember it will almost always end up costing more and taking longer than you expect/hope (especially when you're doing some/all of it yourself!).   :Smilie:

----------

